# long casting reel question



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I just got a 13ft graphite daiwa surf rod and need a long casting spinning reel. I will be throwing 20-30 lb power pro. Ill be targeting blues and drum primarily, no sharks. I need a good drag and light weight preferred. A couple of thoughts are daiwa ss tournament 2600, daiwa BG 30 or 60 and shimano stradic F1 5000. Im open for all suggestions. Ive been using a 11 footer. Thanks for your input guys.:fishing:


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

I love my SS2600! It will cast a mile and it's on an 11" rod!
Tough, grind it out reel.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

2nd on the 2600, I've got one that is tough as nails, sand and salt don't seem to bother it much and its a great caster and a smooth retriever.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

daiwa bg is probably not a long distance casting reel. just looking at its design, it will probably not cast too well (narrow spool, similar to penn spinfisher. But it along with tournament ss are the most durable reels still made today. 

tournament ss is known as a very durable reel with longcast spool but only goes up to a 12/220 spool(i think)
I have 2 eight foot surf rods and am thinking of buying this reel. for a rod 7-9 feet, this seems like the reel of choice


assuming ur chunking bait(it takes super strong arms to cast lures all day with a 13 foot rod):

For a 13 foot rod, go with the big guns
IMO look at the tica scepter gx (around 70 dollars). High Plains Drifter has used these reels fishing in the baja surf for roosters over 50 pounds.

anther good option is the daiwa emcast pro. 

I dont seem why u would want to go light with a 13 foot rod, most 13foot rods are heavy and i would get a heavy reel to match.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I love the tica scepter gx series reels myself!Its not what i consider a lightweight reel,but load it with 30 lb its cast very very well.Ive had one a couple of years and fought several fish on it.Not as large of fish as hpd's, but the reel is holding up very well.If your throwing bait,I think it would be a good choice for the 13ft rod.Very good drag also.Ive also became a big fan of the SS tournament reels also,I only have the 1600 loaded with 20lb pp and it throws great and the line lay is awesome


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

By lightweight I was referring to the diawa emblem x 5000 my brother in law has, it is graphite and felt light, I liked that. The rod is the diawa saltiga ballistic surf 13'3''. It is super light. I will look at yalls suggestions, Im certainly open to anything, just because what I have listed is diawa stuff its coincidental. I was thinking light weight cause I fish the nags head surf tournament and I like to hold my rod as much as possible. I was just thinking 4hr sessions could get a little taxing with a heavy reel. Im looking for good drag and long as possible distance with the spinner. I really do appreceiate the input guys. Thanks and keep em comin.:fishing:


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

For the money and distance its hard to beat the scepter.I just did some searching and i think emblem x and the tica are within a couple of ounces of each other.both in the 20 to 24 ounce range.It on a ballastic probably want wear ya out to fast


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Daiwa Sealine Black


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

surfcast said:


> Daiwa Sealine Black


another good suggestion!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

NcRon said:


> another good suggestion!


that new spinning reel with baitrunner? a bit more expensive than the others, but its a baitrunner!
does the new shimano baitrunner have the propulsion line system? it it does, good distance should be able to be attained from that as well


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm no expert & i've never owned one but just thought I'd throw it out there as something to look into.... Fin-Nor offshore spinning reel (OFS). I don't know how they do on distance but my understanding is that they have an awesome drag system. It's one of the only spinning reels I've heard of being respected & used by shark fisherman so it's drag shouldn't fail ya. Maybe others will have some input on this. The price is 150-180 in my old Bass Pro catalog, you couldprolly do better if you shop about. 

As for the Tica scepter. I do have one of those & I haven't exactly made up my mind on it yet. The thing I DON"T like about it is the little collar that is supposed to keep the line from getting underneath your spool. First off, it's a piece of plastic that just slides around the spool with no bearing or anything like that, so the friction makes a bunch of noise & hissing. It makes is sound like your reel is full of sand & screaming for help. Second, while I've only put about 2 weeks worth of fishing on the reel, I've had that little collar jump out of it's proper place on me a few times. When this happens while a fish is on it's very annoying, I have had to stop & fix it while a fish is on, if that fish had been something good I would have surely lost it & been heartbroken. Anyhow I hate that thing, but I have heard that you can remove it from the reel & it's no problem @ all. And aside from that little contraption I don't have any real complaints.

I was just down a bit ago & had to get a new spinner, I went with the daiwa Emcast for an extra $10. It did just fine but unfortunately I never had the chance to put it to the test


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Check out the Daiwa Emblem Pro. VERY nice reel. The Fin-Nors are great...I have an OFS75...but it would be way too heavy for what you want.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

The Emblem Pro works for me. I was spooled twice last night (300 yds of 30 lb PP into the backing and lost what ever it was.) and the drag worked flawlessly.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bobmac said:


> The Emblem Pro works for me. I was spooled twice last night (300 yds of 30 lb PP into the backing and lost what ever it was.) and the drag worked flawlessly.


Yep. I have the Emblem Pro 5000 on my Breakaway and Diawa Saltiga and a Emblem Pro 4500 on my 10'6 AFAW and I have a Emblem Sport on a 10 ft Tsunami 5 Star.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

You guys have been great with the help. Im looking hard at the tica scepter gx 5000 since Im using 20lb power pro with a mono backing, I can go to the 6000 if needed. I read on a tread that someone said you had to be careful and washing it off cause the drag washers may get wet and stick, any input on this? I like the diawa tournament 2600 also but Im still listening to input. 
Rudddogg I hope you like the emblem pro 5000, it was a bit to heavy to suit me, thats why Im searching for something a little lighter in weight than that reel.opcorn::fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

beachcaster said:


> You guys have been great with the help. Im looking hard at the tica scepter gx 5000 since Im using 20lb power pro with a mono backing, I can go to the 6000 if needed. I read on a tread that someone said you had to be careful and washing it off cause the drag washers may get wet and stick, any input on this? I like the diawa tournament 2600 also but Im still listening to input.
> Rudddogg I hope you like the emblem pro 5000, it was a bit to heavy to suit me, thats why Im searching for something a little lighter in weight than that reel.opcorn::fishing:


Nothing wrong with that. Go with what feels right. Good luck.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you have a max price?


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

As far as price Im flexable, I was thinking around $200 and below. It would need to be a spinner tho. I wouldnt go more than 250 tho. There are a lot of nice reels out there for a lot less but like Ive said above Im on here for your input and Ive got time so let me hear it.:beer:opcorn::fishing:


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know, i'm not half the fishermen these guys are, but would these work for you Daiwa Saltist STTH Spinning Reel: 

http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=954

http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=955

They just look and sound good.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Go with Shimano baitrunner. It is a proven reel. And I've heard the new model is even better than the older models. The only reel I would consider from daiwa is the emblem pro or the bg.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

on the shimano baitrunner I found three classes, FI, FC,FH. Is there really a noticeable difference in the three or is one just older than the others? Thanks for the suggestion, I do like shimano reels.:fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was referring to the new model, the baitrunner D. It's more braided friendly than the olders. For a rod that big I would go with the 6k size for more line capacity. But I think you would be very happy with the emblem pro as well. The spool design for long casting. Daiwa emblem pro/ballistic rod 20lbs braided, 100-150 yards cast is very attainable.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*yep*

diawa emblem x 5000 good reel nice drag can hold pleanty of line and wont break the bank! and if i recall correctly it comes with 2 spools wich is always a plus if you need too switch reel quick too target a certain species like if you need lighter or heavier line . get one you wont be disappointed!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

The emblem x 5000 must be an older reel, my brother in law has one and your right it is a nice light graphite reel. Im not exactly ready to buy but I have gone to google looking for this reel and they are not very plentiful to locate.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*happen to have*

FWIW, I don’t get out very much anymore, but I happen to have an older x (graphite), two shimano baitrunners, and an Emblem pro.
Dropped the x ~ 20 inches and broke 1/3 of the foot off, still use it, but a little more and it will be history. 
The baitrunners were for my 12 ft surf rods and 7 ft boat rods (was thinking double duty). 
Got the Pro to replace a baitrunner because I was not happy with beach casting, but made the mistake of trying it out on a 9 ft with a glass minnow. Now I need two more Pro’s or the new diawa “black” for the big rods (just have no excuse for more gear). 
If this thread is about distance, the Pro beats the baitrunner every time. 
I also have gone down to 14 lb fireline with 30, 40, or 60 lb shock leader, again the distance has gone up.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Distance and light weight are factors in this thread, I got the 13 footer to reach the second line of breakers on the sand bar to reach the critters just on the other side. The shimano and diawa emblem x 5000 are light enough. The newer emblem pro 5000 I thought was heavier than I preferred.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

long shallow spool=long smooth cast. so pretty much anything daiwa


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

lynnpier06 said:


> long shallow spool=long smooth cast. so pretty much anything daiwa


agreed..


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Everyones input has been researched by me as far as reel suggestions, checking specs primarily to see which reel fit my rod best. The needs were: long casting to reach the second set of breakers, roughly 100yrds plus, light weight graphite reel for my 13' 3" daiwa graphite rod, I would be using 20-30lb power pro fishing for big blues and drum along the outerbanks surf. NO shark fishing. I really like the shimano stradic F1 5000 and spheros FB6000. Im not so sure they are for long casting tho but the weight is good and they seem reliable from the forums and info I could come up with. The diawa reels are good, I just think after holding one the emblem pro 5000 and emcast at 23.6 wt was a little more than I cared for. Ill be using this setup in the nags head surf fishing tournament and I like to hold my rod, the saltiga was just too expensive. The diawa tournament series 2600 seems nice but will line capacity be an issue on a 13ft rod? The tournament 5000 reels look really nice but they are out of the country reels I think so repairs and cleaning could be an issue. I dont mind spending up to 200 dollars.
Thats where Im at on all this. The emblem x 5000t is older but I really like its graphite feel and long cast spool. I prefer new but I will see what developes. More input will be greatly appreciated, Im sure there is something Ive missed or not thought of so thats why Im asking you pros ha ha. Everyones got opinions so let me have some more. Thanks again for the help so far.opcorn::fishing:


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

Start with a Diawa saltiga surf.


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

"Im looking for . . . long as possible distance with the spinner"

If you really want the absolute best distance spinner, you will need the Shimano Aero Technium mgs 10000 xsa or the Daiwa Tournament Basiair 45. You have to order these from a UK tackle shop on ebay. There is also the Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia 45 QDX which you can also find on ebay. I have used all of these with a Ballistic rod. They are amazing reels, but I am not sure the difference between them and the performance you get with a Saltiga Surf is really worth the extra money. That is why I say just start with a Saltiga surf reel.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

How bout a Shimano Spinjoy XT, under 200 - JDM though


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

The saltiga surf and basia are beyond my price range. I did not mind going up to $200. I would like to keep the reel US serviceable. Im thinking craigslist, ebay or marketplace forums will hold maybe a daiwa emblem x 5000t or tournament 5000. New would be nice but I have time to find a graphite long cast spinning reel around 20oz.
The daiwa ss tournament 2600 is borderline I think, 12lb at 210yrds is mono, 20lb braid would give me about 240yds which should be enough, any insight if this reel is too small for a 13ft rod.


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

I would look for a used Saltiga Surf on ebay or wherever. It is an extremely light real designed for surf casting. It would be ashame to pair a $400 top of the line surf rod with just an ok reel.


----------



## stcroixman (Dec 30, 2008)

Why not try the new Daiwa Exceler which is supposed to replace the Emlem pro. Check it out at BPS. It's < 200$

It's my next reel, saltiga surf looks nice , but too much $$, and I heard difficult to take apart - too many small peices to lose.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tica Scepter is fine --- take the collar off & add a Breakaway Cannon to save your finger when using braid (or you can tape yourfinger).


----------

